
Introduction to Isopath - jstanley
https://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/isopath-intro.html
======
mihaifm
Nice game. A killer feature (as with any board game) would be asynchronous
play, meaning you could start a bunch of games with different people and
finish them at a later date, and be notified when it's your turn. It's being
implemented in very few games these days.

------
FreeFull
I've managed to get the random AI into a state where it only had one possible
move, and this ended up freezing my browser.

~~~
jstanley
Sorry about that, I'd not come across such a situation while testing it.

It poses a gameplay question as well: if you put your opponent in a position
where there are no legal moves, have you won or is the game drawn? I believe
in chess for example the game would be considered drawn rather than won.

~~~
FreeFull
The random AI probably should give up if it's unable to find a move after some
time. Maybe if you don't see a move you can make, you can offer to draw, and
your opponent gets to try and make a move for you. If the opponent can't find
a move for you either, they have to concede and draw.

------
macca321
looks cool, but is a xxx domain the best place to host it?

~~~
beaconstudios
+1 to the above, as my work corporate firewall blanket blocks .xxx domains,
and as an avid chess player and go fan I'd quite like to give this game a go.
Obviously it can wait til I get home but it might suck for people who click
through and get their names flagged by IT as having accessed a XXX domain.

~~~
jstanley
In a pinch you can download the code from
[https://github.com/jes/isopath](https://github.com/jes/isopath) and load up
public/index.html -- websockets won't work but everything else will.

~~~
beaconstudios
I'm going to give it a go when I get home - my concern was more for anyone who
absentmindedly clicks through to a .xxx at work and gets flagged.

